# Localization - Deutsch



## Null (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to try localizing our forum to a different language. English is by far the most popular language we have, about 2% of our users come from Germany. This is an experiment, _for science Wissenschaft_.

If you speak German and want to help translate the forum, PM me.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 15, 2014)

The site is basically all user-generated content. Are you planning on automated machine translation or something?


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> The site is basically all user-generated content. Are you planning on automated machine translation or something?


No, just site features.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 15, 2014)

Seems kinda pointless, doesn't it? If people can't God's Language, they're not gonna be able to read any posts anyway.


----------



## Himawari (Dec 15, 2014)

I can sing some German drinking songs my mom taught us when we were kids, does that help?


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Seems kinda pointless, doesn't it? If people can't God's Language, they're not gonna be able to read any posts anyway.


It's very pointless but I love pointless fun.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh God, where's Hitler when you need him?


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 16, 2014)

As long as we're translating the site into other less used  languages, can we also do it in Icelandic? Think of all the simple fishermen and farmers on that one lonely isle who want to learn more about autistic man children but can't read English.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> As long as we're translating the site into other less used  languages, can we also do it in Icelandic? Think of all the simple fishermen and farmers on that one lonely isle who want to learn more about autistic man children but can't read English.


You mean @Luna and @FramerGirl420 ?

: )
:^)


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 16, 2014)

You should make it extra-super pointless.

http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-rarest-languages.php


----------



## Germanicus (Dec 16, 2014)

Null said:


> I want to try localizing our forum to a different language. English is by far the most popular language we have, about 2% of our users come from Germany. This is an experiment, _for science Wissenschaft_.
> 
> If you speak German and want to help translate the forum, PM me.



Braucht doch kein Mensch. Wer hierher kommt, der sollte der englischen Sprache mächtig sein.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 17, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> As long as we're translating the site into other less used  languages, can we also do it in Icelandic? Think of all the simple fishermen and farmers on that one lonely isle who want to learn more about autistic man children but can't read English.


Italian and Japanese plz


----------



## champthom (Dec 18, 2014)

Clearly the forums needs to be in Esperanto.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Dec 18, 2014)

Can we get a Cardassian translation?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 18, 2014)

tlhInganpu' buSHa'. shitlord SoH


----------

